# Sound off: What Mileage Tracking App do you use?



## chitwnuber (Jul 25, 2017)

Just like the title says, what mileage tracking app do you use? What type of phone do you have with the app? And lastly what other apps have you used and disliked/ liked?

Someone please delete this. I found a thread almost exactly the same, sorry.


----------



## Ridester_Staff (Aug 25, 2017)

chitwnuber said:


> Just like the title says, what mileage tracking app do you use? What type of phone do you have with the app? And lastly what other apps have you used and disliked/ liked?
> 
> Someone please delete this. I found a thread almost exactly the same, sorry.


I use SherpaShare. There's a lot of additional features baked into the platform, and it goes way beyond simply tracking mileage. I guess I'm a sucker for group collaboration though


----------



## Brewsster (Oct 3, 2017)

Stride Drive


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Google Sheets. 

I have Mile IQ running and compare the actual mileage log to the electronic one. Mile IQ is about 10% lower than actual mileage. I'll just keep using Google Sheets to record my odo before and after I drive.


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

Mileage tracker. Starts automatically, posts all locations by resting time, saves and can print reports. 98% accura te with mileage and easy to edit.


----------



## fa509si (Oct 26, 2016)

Best way take a photo of your odometer before and after you drive


----------

